# Applecare dissociable de l'iPad ?



## cortex49 (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'aurais aimé savoir si il était possible d'acheter une applecare protection plan pour iPad, si celle ci n'est pas achetée en même temps que l'iPad. 
Je viens d'acheter un iPad 2 chez darty (impossible d'acheter une applecare dans ce magasin) et je me demande si il est possible d'acheter une applecare sur l'apple store, afin d'accroitre la garantie sur l'iPad.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2011)

Oui, va voir là
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/applecare/purchase/


----------



## Le Mascou (6 Mai 2011)

Tu as un an jour pour jour à partir de la date d'achat pour prendre l'Apple Care, qui ajoutera 2 ans à ta garantie (donc 3 ans en tout). Et ce, quel que soit le jour ou tu achètes l'Apple Care.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2011)

Le Mascou a dit:


> Tu as un an jour pour jour à partir de la date d'achat pour prendre l'Apple Care, qui ajoutera 2 ans à ta garantie (donc 3 ans en tout). Et ce, quel que soit le jour ou tu achètes l'Apple Care.



Attention à ce que tu affirmes !
Pour l'ipad l'AppleCare a une durée de 2 ans en tout !
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC593F/A


----------

